# problem mit usb stick

## Treborius

irgendwie will mein laptop keine usb-sticks mehr nehmen,

mal klappt es mal nicht

dmesg sagt mir folgendes :

```

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB      Card             1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 2030592 512-byte hardware sectors (1040 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 2030592 512-byte hardware sectors (1040 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

nur gibt es danach kein /dev/sdc1 ... nur /dev/sdc

fdisk sagt mir aber, das sich eine vfat partion auf /dev/sdc befindet ...

jemand eine ahnung wo ich da anfangen muss zu suchen?

Manchmal klappt es ja auch (neu booten ist mir aber zu blöd)

----------

## firefly

hmm tritt dieses Phänomen auch mit einer Live-CD auf?

----------

## Treborius

tja, ich weiss auch nicht, also nach einem reboot ist alles wieder normal

(reboot mache ich vielleicht einmal im monat)

deshalb ist die fehlersuche auch ziemlich aufwendig

----------

## firefly

hmm läuft der laptop durch oder verwendest du SuspendToRam/SuspendToDisk (eventuell mit tuxonice)?

----------

## Treborius

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmm läuft der laptop durch oder verwendest du SuspendToRam/SuspendToDisk (eventuell mit tuxonice)?

 

sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.25-r1

----------

## firefly

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   hmm läuft der laptop durch oder verwendest du SuspendToRam/SuspendToDisk (eventuell mit tuxonice)? 
> 
> sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.25-r1

 

Meine Frage ist damit aber nicht komplett beantwortet?  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmm läuft der laptop durch oder verwendest du SuspendToRam/SuspendToDisk (eventuell mit tuxonice)?

 

nur suspend to disk  :Smile: 

----------

